# choix iphone



## mathias12345 (20 Septembre 2018)

bonjour, j'avais un huawei qui a remplacé mon iphone 7 que j'ai vite regretté puisque au bout de 3 mois avec mon huawei je l'ai vendu pour 400€, si mon idée de départ était d'aller prendre l'iphone XR dans un magasin qui vend que du apple en donnant ces 400€ voir 500€ et payer le reste en 3 fois mais un tour à la fnac et chez mon opérateur m'ont peut être fait changer d'avis, en allant à la fnac j'ai vu qu'ils louaient des téléphones et chez mon opérateur j'ai vu qu'on pouvait donner une partie de l'argent + le reste en 4 fois et pas 3 fois comme dans le magasin apple

du coup si au départ pour moi c'était le XR et rien d'autre j'hésite

si je prend le XR :

-j'attend sa sortie ou début novembre et je met 400 ou 500€ + le reste en 3 fois comme j'ai dit et ça me fait 153€/mois ou 119€/mois si je met 500€

si je prend le X :

- il est déjà sorti si je le prend chez mon opérateur et que je met d'un coup 400€ + 4 mensualités ça me fait 157€/mois pendant 4 mois et 132€/mois si je met 500€ d'un coup

-à la fnac en le louant je paye dans les 50€/mois pendant 12 mois ou un peu moins si je fais pendant 24 mois assurance comprise

-dans le magasin en mettant 400 ou 500 209€/mois ou 176€/mois

si je prend le XS :
-chez mon opérateur et que je met 400€ d'un coup je paye 189€/mois ou 164€/mois en mettant 500€

-dans le magasin apple ça me ferait plus de 200€/mois

-à la fnac le prix à la location est à peu près le même que le X

sur le coup le X ou XS en location à la fnac m'a attiré mais quand je suis allé chez mon opérateur il m'a dit que 50€/mois de location c'était beaucoup, surtout ce qui m'a un peu refroidit pour la location c'est que finalement le téléphone m'appartient pas et a surement déjà servi à d'autres, du coup soit je prend le XR mais j'attend fin octobre début novembre soit je prend le X ou XS à l'achat ou à la location, vous en pensez quoi ? par rapport au téléphone et au prix qu'est-ce qui vaut plus le coup ?


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2018)

27 % des français ne peuvent plus manger de fruits et légumes tous les jours, ce que les journalistes ont oublier de dire, c'est que c'est probablement parce qu'ils dépensent trop en iPhone   

Es-tu sur de vouloir y mettre autant et de vivre à crédit si tu es limite niveau moyens ? En plus si tu attends un peu en économisant pour payer cash, tu verras si les produits ont des défauts de jeunesse et tu attendras la correction !


----------



## mathias12345 (20 Septembre 2018)

je suis pas limite je pourrais en prendre un en une fois mais je voulais voir celui qui vaut plus le coup et j'aime pas payer autant en 1 fois même si j'ai les moyens


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2018)

J'espère que les frais de crédit sont peu élevés. La location n'a aucun intérêt je trouve car tu finis par payer beaucoup plus cher.

Tu peux le prendre chez ton opérateur s'il le fait un tout petit peu moins cher (c'était le cas pour le mien chez Sosh il y a 4 ans).

Le XS 256 Go vaut 1329 euros chez Apple, Sosh te le fais à 1299, avec 4 fois sans frais (324,75 pendant 4 mois) ... a voir ...  (sinon 1129 au lieu de 1159 pour le 64 Go).


----------



## mathias12345 (20 Septembre 2018)

je prend jamais de 256 Go je prend que le minimum ça me suffit, il y a vraiment aucune différence entre le X et XS ? j'avais pas fait attention mais la location en 24 mois coute plus cher que le téléphone, payer plus cher pour un téléphone que je pourrai pas revendre ça sert à rien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2018)

Que tu prennes le X, le XR ou le XS, le résultat est le même. Plus le téléphone est cher, plus ça te fait à mettre au bout de tes 400/500 euros de départ. Après, c'est à toi de voir en fonction de tes moyens et envies.

La location à 50 euros par mois, ça fait 600 euros sur l'année, donc plus de la moitié du prix du téléphone (version la moins chère) - X, XR ou XS - pour un truc qui ne t'appartient pas. LOL, quoi.

C'est un avis qui n'engage que moi mais la baisse de prix de l'iPhone X n'est pas suffisante (pour un téléphone qui coûte plus de 1000 euros) pour que ça vaille le coup de se rabattre sur ce modèle.


----------



## mathias12345 (22 Septembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Que tu prennes le X, le XR ou le XS, le résultat est le même. Plus le téléphone est cher, plus ça te fait à mettre au bout de tes 400/500 euros de départ. Après, c'est à toi de voir en fonction de tes moyens et envies.
> 
> La location à 50 euros par mois, ça fait 600 euros sur l'année, donc plus de la moitié du prix du téléphone (version la moins chère) - X, XR ou XS - pour un truc qui ne t'appartient pas. LOL, quoi.
> 
> C'est un avis qui n'engage que moi mais la baisse de prix de l'iPhone X n'est pas suffisante (pour un téléphone qui coûte plus de 1000 euros) pour que ça vaille le coup de se rabattre sur ce modèle.



Si le prix par mois de la location m'a attiré sur le coup c'est toujours le fait que le téléphone m'appartient pas qui me bloque un peu, je préfère l'acheter finalement, je suis allé voir le magasin Apple hier (anciennement nommé Itribu pour ceux qui connaissent) et le vendeur m'a dit comme toi la différence de prix entre le X et XR même avec la baisse du prix du X justifie pas que je prenne le plus cher, j'ai aussi demandé même si la première fois on me l'a pas dit je m'en doutais je dois donner la partie que je veux + une mensualité donc après il me restera que 2 mensualité à donner, avec 500€ ça me fait 119 par mois donc 619 d un coup j'ai les moyens ça va piquer mais je vais faire comme ça pour le XR à sa sortie


----------

